# Hunting Lease Taylor County, GA



## Gaforester (Aug 24, 2005)

*Hunting Lease Taylor County, GA  ****Leased****

This property is leased out for the 2005/2006 season.  I have two tracts to lease in Taylor County for deer and turkey (126 Acres and 203 acres).  Both tracts have been mangaged QDM for two years.  Please send me a private message for more details.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Aug 24, 2005)

price?....r u leasing the land or r u an already established club?


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 25, 2005)

Very interested. PM sent.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 26, 2005)

A little too far south for me. Still looking for a hundred acres or so to the north for single family lease.


----------



## turkeyfvr (Aug 26, 2005)

*interested in lease please send info*

Location in Taylor county and price.  Thanks


----------



## 20gauge (Aug 26, 2005)

*Hunting track*

p.m.send


----------



## Gaforester (Sep 6, 2005)

*126 Acre lease still available*

The 126 acre lease in Taylor County is still available.  Lease rate has been dropped 20%.  PM me and I will send the particulars.

Thanks,

Blake


----------



## Tin Star (Sep 7, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## pacfrog (Sep 10, 2005)

anybody know if this property has been leased and does anyone know where this property is located if you do pm me. thanks


----------



## Paul59 (Dec 11, 2005)

how much is it per acre


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 11, 2005)

probably already leased , check the dates above......


----------



## Scott Higginbotham (Dec 12, 2005)

That is the county I am hunting in now could you give me some more details for the 06 07 season my dad and I would like a place to go next year. Price per acre?


----------



## adamsisus (Dec 13, 2005)

PM was sent


----------

